# Gorgeous Maltese girl in Toronto rescue for adoption!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Spoiled Maltese members!

Do you live near Toronto, Ontario?
Are you looking to adopt a Maltese from rescue?
What about a gorgeous 2 year old girl? :wub:

She is on Petfinder.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Toronto, ON | Layla

And it says: "This little cutie is a two-year-old maltese. She's an energetic girl who loves her special people. Layla is good with other dogs and with cats. The adoption fee is $400.00 and includes 2 series of vaccinations, micro-chipping and spaying To apply to adopt Layla please complete application on line at ORA Animal Rescue or call Claudia @ 416 726 5762 

I was _tempted_ to find out more about her myself but I really can't see that going over well with Paris & Coco at this time!
I think our home would be a better match for a puppy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Canada said:


> Hi Spoiled Maltese members!
> 
> Do you live near Toronto, Ontario?
> Are you looking to adopt a Maltese from rescue?
> ...


Oh bless her beautiful little heart. I know it's so hard, you just want to adopt them all, so many, in so many age ranges are really in need of loving homes. She's a doll. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh very cute! She looks to be a mix, and I think she's liking the groceries she been receiving! :HistericalSmiley:Hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe, she's adorable! She looks so happy and spunky. It always pulls on my heart strings when I see a rescue baby that has been through some adversity so full of happiness and life. I hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------

